# Wyches in German Punk Rock colors



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Here are some Dark Eldar Wyches that I painted recently (as a commission).

The color scheme here is a little brighter than many that I paint- but I think the bright hair contrasts well with the very dark clothing. With the black leather and bright dyed hair color, I've started thinking of them as a German punk band. Anyway, here are some pictures:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good Odin. I like the punk colors on them, fits them well.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

DE are not punks, they are SnM goths, get it right 

Goth being an evolved off shoot of punk, but still!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking really good!


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I love the color scheme. This would be my favorite paint job of the new DE minis I have seen so far.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

I actually have an extremely different set of Wyches on my table right now. It is all in browns and reds- a much more natural color scheme. Overall, I'm a little surprised at how much different these minis can get.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

they are truly amazing models though, as with almost all of the DE range (save for that homonculi who you NEED to repose to make it stop looking so gay)


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

The punk color schemes actually look much better than I thought they would.  Though I do say the pupils in the eys are pretty close together. >.< I know how hard it is though since I've done lots of commission work with small things like IG and SM. But good job all around!


----------

